# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  squat shoes,heel or no heel?

## cmillett

I have a pair of flat bottom shoes I DL in and I also SQ in,I noticed I have the habit of pressing with my toes instead of my heel when squating,I was thinking about running to walmart and getting a pair of cheap work boots,any suggestions will be appreciated.

----------


## Doc.Sust

if iwas a clos squater, using more quad, i would get a healed shoe, for a wide stance, i would get a flat shoe like a pair of chuck taylors

----------


## Doc.Sust

also , if you are a close squatter, my recomendation is to work on becoming a widers stance squater, makes the squat alot easier because of less travel distance and also it will use more glutes and more posterior chain muscles,which all in all compard to just quads,the posterior chain is a much larger muscle group, therefore creating more muscle recrutiment and bigger squats

----------


## cmillett

Thanks Doc.I have people all the time telling me I'm squating way to wide,but comparing myself to what I see in some of the power vids on fortified iron I'm right on the money,besides its more comfortable for me to sq wide.I already have a pair of converses,and still waiting for my boss suit to come in,by the way Doc how much carryover did you end up with your boss?

----------


## Squatman51

i squat with a medium-wide stance and i really like the chuck taylors because they allow me to sit back better

----------


## perfectbeast2001

are "chuck Taylors" referred to in UK as "all Stars". I want to get some.

----------


## PowerHouse555

If you are pressing with your toes then you are not sitting the bar to hi on your back and/or you are not sitting back far enough, or your hips are popping up to fast cuase you to lean forward...question? when you squat does your lower back feel like you have been deadlifting, even if its a little bit. I to like chuck tylors but for me the soles are not hard enough i squat in regular adidas's (flat, low cut, hard soled) more expensive but will last forever sence all i do is squat in them.

----------


## cmillett

> If you are pressing with your toes then you are not sitting the bar to hi on your back and/or you are not sitting back far enough, or your hips are popping up to fast cuase you to lean forward...question? when you squat does your lower back feel like you have been deadlifting, even if its a little bit. I to like chuck tylors but for me the soles are not hard enough i squat in regular adidas's (flat, low cut, hard soled) more expensive but will last forever sence all i do is squat in them.


I've noticed it really happens when I go for multiple sets ,but if I'm going for doubles or singles,I start pressing with my toes at the top of the squat,I'm fine down in the hole because of my wide stance.I was just wondering if you all thought a heeled shoe would make me a little more consistent pressing with my heel.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Thanks Doc.I have people all the time telling me I'm squating way to wide,but comparing myself to what I see in some of the power vids on fortified iron I'm right on the money,besides its more comfortable for me to sq wide.I already have a pair of converses,and still waiting for my boss suit to come in,by the way Doc how much carryover did you end up with your boss?


i am only getting a 100lbs out of the boss, i know i could get ore, i need more time to learn the suit, also, i am using it in singl ply comps, so i cant use briefs underneath the suit. i f was able to use some briefs, i bet i could get closer to 2 hundred lbs out of it. also, i have always been a real good raw lifter, and a sub par equiped lifter, so chances are , you will get more out of the suit than i do

keep squating wide if it feels comfortable,dont listen to other people, do waht works best for you

----------


## Doc.Sust

> are "chuck Taylors" referred to in UK as "all Stars". I want to get some.


chuck taylors and the allastars are the same shoe

----------


## pwrlftr2

I always read guys saying to wear chuck taylors and how great they are for wide stance squatting. Like you I used to just wear my deadlift shoes for both squatting and deadlifting. Finally, I bought a pair of chucks and absolutely hated them. I have used two different kinds of shoes that I do like. If you look on the back of PLUSA at the white tennis type flat soled shoe that Inzer sells. That's one that in my opinion provides much more support and all the advantages of Chucks. My favorites are the SSTs from Titan. I love them for squatting and I also wear them to bench in. They only have a slight heel but they put me in a strong position and improve my squat. I like the soles for maintaining grip on the floor. I am not as wide a stance squatter as most westside guys but I am a wide stance squatter. I use a Custom Dual Quad squat suit from Titan since I lift in one ply federations. Guess what I am trying to say is everyone is different and what works for someone else might not be right for you. I've also noticed something else and I am sure it has to do with leverages. If I am in a heavier weight class (I move up and down) I feel stronger in the flatter soled shoes. Go figure. Anyway I've given you another point of view to think about.

----------


## Doc.Sust

iam sure the inzer shoes and titanshoes are grat, only problem is they cost over $100 a pair. chucks are only $30

----------


## mmaximus25

> iam sure the inzer shoes and titanshoes are grat, only problem is they cost over $100 a pair. chucks are only $30


So I'm a narrow squatter and deadlifter... I use my caterpillar boots... They have a low heel... I wont squat or deadlift with out them...

Am I missing out by not using flat shoes... Doc. Sust you helped me before.. I have fukin long legs like a monkey... basically long extremities...

I squat light (225-315) bar high on my trap... as I get heavier I lower the bar further down my traps... I feel I can get deeper with out leaning forward...

I feel so strong and stable in my boots am I missing out by not using flat shoes??? 

I feel like this is a preference but I'm werid and feel like if theres something that will add to my strength i'll do it.... I like my boots

----------


## pwrlftr2

Cost is a concern and I know everybody does not have hundreds to pay for shoes. One thing I will say for the SSTs is I have had mine for six years now and they are just as strong as the day I got them. That's a pretty good return on the investment. I don't think I can say that shoes ever made that much difference in how much I could squat anyway but they do help those of us with body mechanics problems by putting us in our strongest position to squat. Let me just say this, I have never met anyone and I've been a competitive powerlifter for thirty years plus that did not like the Safe SSTs so that could be the reason they cost so much. 

I have friends who swear they developed knee injuries because of the problems they had with cheap shoes including the chuck taylors. Brad Gillingham is a big big man who squats wide with very heavy weights in drug tested one ply federations. See what he wears to squat and deadlift in and then read some of his articles on the knee problems and hip problems he has had due to using the wrong kind of shoes, etc. Better than that ask Sports medicine people who treat knee and hip injuries of powerlifters and ask them what type shoes they recommend.

And hey Maximus there is nothing wrong with wearing boots. Some of the best squatters of the past who did not have anything but crappy wraps and cheap suits lifted fantastic weights wearing boots. If you can find some old pictures in PLUSA of guys wearing boots note the outstanding form and solid foundation with optimal weight balance right down the body line through the feet these guys achieved and most of them wore plain old work boots which provided great support to the ankles and feet. 

Or as we old guys say- stay with the one who brung you to the dance.

----------


## mmaximus25

good input pwrlftr2, thx
I dont rely on shoes but feel comfortable and stable in my boots. Its what I've used and I'm gonna have to take your saying as my own man.

stay with the one who brung you to the dance.

off topic but some months back a gym brother (more expereince than me)was chatting with. we were talkin about strength and me getting back to the weight I lifted almost 1-1/2 now... and he said "I'm older than you and got more reasons to lift light... Now I just lift soz my wife likes me naked... I laughed... Its mine now but altered:

Lift to look good naked is my motto... I will also stay with tha shoes that were on me thorough my trek to 495. 

my boots are very similar to these: 45$ at sears... started using them once an outdoor security stint was over some yrs back...

http://www.american-workwear.com/pro...laska_FX_b.jpg

I know I dont do powerlifting comps but these are the shoes I wear... 





> Cost is a concern and I know everybody does not have hundreds to pay for shoes. One thing I will say for the SSTs is I have had mine for six years now and they are just as strong as the day I got them. That's a pretty good return on the investment. I don't think I can say that shoes ever made that much difference in how much I could squat anyway but they do help those of us with body mechanics problems by putting us in our strongest position to squat. Let me just say this, I have never met anyone and I've been a competitive powerlifter for thirty years plus that did not like the Safe SSTs so that could be the reason they cost so much. 
> 
> I have friends who swear they developed knee injuries because of the problems they had with cheap shoes including the chuck taylors. Brad Gillingham is a big big man who squats wide with very heavy weights in drug tested one ply federations. See what he wears to squat and deadlift in and then read some of his articles on the knee problems and hip problems he has had due to using the wrong kind of shoes, etc. Better than that ask Sports medicine people who treat knee and hip injuries of powerlifters and ask them what type shoes they recommend.
> 
> And hey Maximus there is nothing wrong with wearing boots. Some of the best squatters of the past who did not have anything but crappy wraps and cheap suits lifted fantastic weights wearing boots. If you can find some old pictures in PLUSA of guys wearing boots note the outstanding form and solid foundation with optimal weight balance right down the body line through the feet these guys achieved and most of them wore plain old work boots which provided great support to the ankles and feet. 
> 
> Or as we old guys say- stay with the one who brung you to the dance.

----------

